# Fergie TED 20 Resto Project



## TheDextaBoy (Jun 7, 2010)

Hi all here is my new restoration project which i brought today im looking forward to doing it 

Luke Byeedro:


----------



## jnich17 (Feb 19, 2011)

*TE 20 Resto*

I refinished and restored a 1948 Ferg TE 20 about 10 years ago and used it to clean off about 5 acres of land wheere I built my house. Wish I could find all the pics of the resto project. Now it sits under the old oak tree gathering age. I converted it over to 12 volts with an alternator and bracket from a 1980's Oldsmobile Cutlas. Worked great. If I can find pics I will post. Good luck.


----------

